# Any Cubs fans here??



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

If you are, you know it's a big game tonight. Win or go home! Whimsy is all set!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good luck Evelyn , maybe your Cubs will eventually meet us with our Blue Jays. ? cute pic of Whimsy.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Whimsy you are so darn cute you might convert some of these Blue Jays fans. I am afraid that will be a tough assignment though, the whole of Canada is cheering for them. Hope they meet up with the Cubs in the end and we can all enjoy the series.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Blue Jays??? never heard of them


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Toronto Blue Jays, American East. We last won the World Series in 92 and 93 . Congrats on your win. Near brawl when they beaned your pitcher lol. We open against Texas this afternoon.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

whimsy said:


> Blue Jays??? never heard of them


Maybe we're missing a sarcasm font?

I just read on Facebook that in the movie "Back to the Future 2" the Cubs win the World Series in 2015. So, let's see!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's the odds .. MLB Futures - Pro Baseball Future Sportsbook Odds at VegasInsider.com


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Miss Whimsy is the cutest Cubs fan ever!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Yay Cubbies!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I like those odds Dave  We have not won a world series in over 100 years. We're due!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

wow what a wild game Toronto had yesterday. Fans were ready to riot. Most controversial play ever. Even the ump screwed up initially. Score was tied at 2 , Texas had a runner on third. Toronto catcher received a pitch, and when he went to throw it back to the pitcher it hit the bat of the batter in the batters box. It deflected down the third base line, and the runner ran home. The ump ruled the player back to third. But on appeal with the Texas coach he changed his mind and rules that the ball was live and that the runner was awarded home. The place went nuts. , starting to throw stuff from the stands.but the inning ended with Houston ahead 3 to 2. Next inning Texas committed three straight errors and with the bases loaded., Jose Bautista, hit a homer. Place went nuts again and we held on to win the series 3 games to 2. Even Steven King said it was the wildest game he's ever seen. Good luck on the next series.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

So now it's the Mets vs. the Cubs!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Whimsy is just the cutest! You take the best pictures. Giant's fan here.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Dave.. Yes..I saw on TV that the Jays fan's were throwing things onto the field and those poor Mothers trying to get their babies out of the way of flying cans! Too bad some fans have to act out like that..shame on them. Now, Explain to me why Toronto Blue Jays,( American East, )are even included in American baseball? Aren't there other Canadian teams that they would be playing against instead of us?
At this point, Chicago is just so utterly thrilled that we have gotten this far with such a young team! Nobody expected it to happen this year! Anything we win at this point is just icing on the cake. We play 2 in New York starting this week-end, 3 at Home and 2 back in New York if needed. I get so tense watching those games that sometimes I just have to walk away for a while and do something else.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Toronto was awarded a franchise nearly 39 years ago. Montreal also had a team in the Natiional league, but folded. Toronto won the world series in 92 and 93. ,so it's been 22 years since we last made the playoffs. I'd be surprized if Toronto makes it past Kansas City, we lost our best relief pitcher for the season. We did win 3 out of 5 games against them this season, but our pitching isn't as good I don't think. We did have the best offense in the majors this year, but pitching usually prevails in the playoffs. We'll see.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Evelyn, the whole country is behind the Jays because they are our only baseball team. Making that series win against Texas was huge for us. Tonight it is Kansas city and the nation will be glued to their TV's. I hope your Cubbies do well and we can meet up for the world series, but if that miracle happens I have to cheer for the Jays.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well the Cubs are done for the year. We got our asses kicked for sure. But,it was a fun season to watch! We never expected a young team ,with a bunch of Rookies, to get as far as they did! Wait till next year!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Dave....I guess we will both have to wait until next year huh?!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah we had a good season, just fell a bit short, we should have tied it up there last night but couldn't score a run with runners on second and third ,none out. Oh well. we'll have to see who's with us next year with a couple of our free agents. I think the Royals are going to win it., they have an awesome lineup . Good pitching usually wins it. so it should be close.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

We won the world series!!!!!!! ( in case you had not heard LOL) What a wonderful season 2016 was!!! They won on my Birthday to make it even better. 108 years is a long time to wait!


----------

